# Que faites vous le soir après le boulot ?



## Ichabod Crane (5 Février 2006)

Pour ma part, après un travail assez éreintant, j'ai tendance à me coller devant un livre ou me faire un ou deux films. Avec toujours un oeil sur McG. 

D'autres sont casaniers, ou encore toujours dehors à faire la teuf, sortir entre amis , aller au ciné etc...

Racontez nous votre "après boulot"


----------



## Ichabod Crane (5 Février 2006)

Merde je viens de voir un autre sujet, ressemblant à celui-ci.
Donc si vous voulez l'ignorer, je ne serais pas vexer


----------



## G2LOQ (5 Février 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part, après un travail assez éreintant, j'ai tendance à me coller devant un livre ou me faire un ou deux films. Avec toujours un oeil sur McG.
> 
> D'autres sont casaniers, ou encore toujours dehors à faire la teuf, sortir entre amis , aller au ciné etc...
> 
> Racontez nous votre "après boulot"


 
Moi après le boulot, une bonne douche !


----------



## Ichabod Crane (5 Février 2006)

C'est tout, après tu restes immobile tout le long de la soirée ?


----------



## G2LOQ (5 Février 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> C'est tout, après tu restes immobile tout le long de la soirée ?


 
Mais non  
J&#8217;aime lire un magazine devant Canal + (pub inside ) en attendant l&#8217;heure de dîner ou faire le tour du bar de MacG pour un sympathique MQCD.


----------



## joubichou (5 Février 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Mais non
> J?aime lire un magazine devant Canal + (pub inside ) en attendant l?heure de dîner ou faire le tour du bar de MacG pour un sympathique MQCD.


Tu oublies l'APERO


----------



## Ichabod Crane (5 Février 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Mais non
> J?aime lire un magazine devant Canal + (pub inside ) en attendant l?heure de dîner ou faire le tour du bar de MacG pour un sympathique MQCD.



C'est vrai il faudrait que je m'y mette au MQCD, mais je suis nul  

Sinon je te vois bien, bien installé sur ton canapé avec un drink et ton magazine les pieds sur la table basse en écoutant les conneries de Michel Denisot. 

PS : quel genre de magazine, si ce n'est pas indiscret


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2006)

Moi je me tire sur l'élastique le soir.


----------



## Burzum (5 Février 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi je me tire sur l'élastique le soir.



Il doit manquer une femme chez toi...


----------



## dellys (5 Février 2006)

Aprés avoir couché ma petite fille et mangé c'est partie de MQCD jusqu'à pas d'heure...


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> Il doit manquer une femme chez toi...



justement non...

ça serait même plutot le contraire en ce moment...

mais j'me comprends...


----------



## Ichabod Crane (5 Février 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi je me tire sur l'élastique le soir.



Ca ne m'étonne pas de toi, et puis tu fais bien de préciser élastique, vu l'épaisseur  

Sinon tu fait ça devant ton G5, www.pour garcons.com


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2006)

Perso, je tue des vieilles... Ça calme.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi je me tire sur l'élastique le soir.


Ça m'arrive aussi. Mais je pense qu'on doit être les seuls à se masturber ici. C'est tellement incorrect.


----------



## Ichabod Crane (5 Février 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Aprés avoir couché ma petite fille et mangé c'est partie de MQCD jusqu'à pas d'heure...



Moi aussi, je mange avec ma cherie, on discute bien de sa journée de collège, moi de mon boulot et de bien autres choses, je vais avec elle cinq minutes sur son lit, on rediscute de banalités, j'attend qu'elle s'endorme je lui fais un gros bisou et vais rejoindre mon PowerBook préféré.


----------



## Ichabod Crane (5 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ça m'arrive aussi. Mais je pense qu'on doit être les seuls à se masturber ici. C'est tellement incorrect.



Non, mais moi je suis du matin


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais moi je suis du matin


L'un n'empêche pas l'autre.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Perso, je tue des vieilles... Ça calme.



Au début ça me calmait aussi... mais m'en fallait toujours plus...

Toujours plus...


----------



## Ichabod Crane (5 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> L'un n'empêche pas l'autre.



Le soir, avec le taf que je fais, j'ai des ampoules sur les mains, alors tu vois c'est pas pratique, et je ne suis pas contorsioniste (beurk)


----------



## krystof (5 Février 2006)

Toujours en train de te plaindre toi...


----------



## Ichabod Crane (5 Février 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Toujours en train de te plaindre toi...



Qu'est que tu fous là toi, ça y est tu es connecté. T'es quand même pas au boulot le dimanche ?


----------



## krystof (5 Février 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> T'es quand même pas au boulot le dimanche ?


 
Déjà que je n'y suis pas de la semaine...


----------



## Ichabod Crane (5 Février 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Déjà que je n'y suis pas de la semaine...



Ou alors quand tu y es tu écris des nouvelles. Tu devrais aller voir ton Thread en 10 parties, on a dit que des bonnes choses sur toi


----------



## pim (5 Février 2006)

Moi quand je rentres du boulot, je suis tellement crevé que je me couche en arrivant, souvent à des heures comme 18h ! Ce qui est moins sympa c'est quand je me réveille quelques heures plus tard, je ne sais même plus si c'est le matin ou le soir, quel jour on est etc.  Bref de bonnes dispositions pour venir faire un tour sur MacGé


----------



## Nexka (5 Février 2006)

Moi je bosse de nuit... Alors  Ben je rentre pas le soir :hein:


----------



## joubichou (5 Février 2006)

Quand j'ai bossé (c'est pas tous les jours heureusement),d'abord douche bouillante pour détendre la bête et enlever les copeaux,puis ensuite une petite heure de macounet en me faisant lécher les pieds par KIKI (ça aussi ça détend) puis arrive l'heure du perniflard puis du repas (très tot chez nous) et après c'est parti pour 10 à 11 heures de sommeil


----------



## supermoquette (5 Février 2006)

10-11h de sommeil ??? :affraid:


----------



## joubichou (5 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 10-11h de sommeil ??? :affraid:


il m'est même arrivé d'en faire 14


----------



## Amok (5 Février 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> en me faisant lécher les pieds par KIKI (ça aussi ça détend)




:affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:


On voit bien que tu ne connais pas KIKI !


----------



## joubichou (5 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> On voit bien que tu ne connais pas KIKI !


pour ceusses qui connaissent pas KIKI


----------



## supermoquette (5 Février 2006)

Maintenant une photo des "pieds" pour voir ?


----------



## joubichou (5 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant une photo des "pieds" pour voir ?


voila


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Au début ça me calmait aussi... mais m'en fallait toujours plus...
> 
> Toujours plus...



Oui... Je me sens atteindre ce genre de point  de non retour, aussi....


----------



## La mouette (5 Février 2006)

Lorsque je rentre:

J'enlève mes chaussures...
Je contrôle la quantité de bières dans le frigo...
Je m'allume une cigarette...
Je me prépare à manger...

Après j'improvise....


----------



## Amok (5 Février 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> voila



Quelle horreur... J'avertis immédiatement la SPA. Imaginer l'état de la langue de cette pauvre bête, contrainte je suppose, après avoir léché ces... choses m'est insuportable !

Tu accepterais de lui lécher les coussinets pendant une heure, toi ?! :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu accepterais de lui lécher les coussinets pendant une heure, toi ?! :mouais:


Tu as beau faire ta vierge effarouchée, je te sais capable de bien pire.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2006)

Moi je me ferais bien lecher les coussinets par amok...

Ou par d'autres, je suis pas regardant..


----------



## La mouette (5 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Quelle horreur... . Imaginer l'état de la langue de cette pauvre, contrainte je suppose, après avoir léché ces... choses m'est insuportable !



Là c'est limite charte...


----------



## Amok (5 Février 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi je me ferais bien lecher les coussinets par amok...
> 
> Ou par d'autres, je suis pas regardant..




J'ai vomi...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi je me ferais bien lecher les coussinets par amok...


 Entendons-nous bien : ça, il en serait tout à fait capable. Mais plus pendant un heure, la pauvre bête. 

Edit de l'Amok :

C'est un plaisir de dénicher une faute de frappe du Doc. Il faut lire, vous l'aurez corrigé de vous même : "Mais plus pendant *une* heure" !
Nos excuses aux lecteurs.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2006)

Ah ben c'est l'endurance qui fout le camp en premier... 

Aprés l'enthousiasme...


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Février 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> pour ceusses qui connaissent pas KIKI



Enchantée  C'est une version raccourci de celui de Gotainer ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben c'est l'endurance qui fout le camp en premier...
> 
> Aprés l'enthousiasme...


Et les cheveux.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2006)

Les cheveux t'emmerdent !!!


----------



## Ichabod Crane (5 Février 2006)

Ouais, bien dit, les cheveux te merdent  

Pour revenir à Kiki, moi quand j'étais en ménage, c'est ma femme qui me léchait les pieds.
C'est peut être pour ça qu'elle est partie d'ailleurs


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2006)

Se rendent pas compte de leur chance !!!!  

je l'ai toujours dit !


----------



## Amok (5 Février 2006)

Bon, on revient au sujet. Qui vaut ce qu'il vaut, mais bon.


----------



## hunjord (5 Février 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben c'est l'endurance qui fout le camp en premier...
> 
> Aprés l'enthousiasme...


ET ensuite l'espoir....  , enfin pour terminer...


----------



## Ichabod Crane (5 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon, on revient au sujet. Qui vaut ce qu'il vaut, mais bon.



Merci, sympa. C'est un sujet pourri quoi ?


----------



## joubichou (5 Février 2006)

oui que faites vous le soir après le boulot? voila le fil,KIKI a encore foutu la m**de


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> Merci, sympa. C'est un sujet pourri quoi ?


Disons qu'il reste assez largement accessible à la deuxième catégorie de personnes dont il est question dans ta signature.


----------



## joubichou (5 Février 2006)

merci c'est sympa :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## NED (5 Février 2006)

Après le boulot ?
une fois rentré a la maison ?
JE BOSSE ENCORE


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Disons qu'il reste assez largement accessible à la deuxième catégorie de personnes dont il est question dans ta signature.



Allons, allons, ce fil ne sera qu'on ce qu'on voudra bien en faire !!!


----------



## joubichou (5 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Après le boulot ?
> une fois rentré a la maison ?
> JE BOSSE ENCORE


Tu te fais du mal


----------



## pim (5 Février 2006)

Arrivé au stade de discussion actuel, je ne peux que soumettre à l'approbation de l'ensemble et en particulier de NED le petit texte suivant, qui n'est pas de moi, mais qui semble avoir un rapport avec le sujet :

" Celui qui, tout au long de la journée, 
  Est actif comme une abeille, 
  Est fort comme un taureau, 
  Bosse comme un cheval, 
  Et qui le soir venu est crevé comme un chien, 
  Devrait consulter un vétérinaire, il est fort probable que ce soit un âne ! "

_Post scriptum_ : c'est du second degré, ou tu bosses vraiment une fois rentré chez toi ? C'est que tu passes tout ton temps de travail sur MacGé alors ?   

Pas taper pas taper


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est un plaisir de dénicher une faute de frappe du Doc. Il faut lire, vous l'aurez corrigé de vous même : "Mais plus pendant *une* heure" !
> Nos excuses aux lecteurs.


Que c'est petit, que c'est mesquin ! Tu devrais avoir honte si tu n'étais pas si près du tombeau !


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Février 2006)

:d :d :d :d


----------



## ultrabody (6 Février 2006)

Après le boulot,  .... :hein: 
bon ça dépend, quand je travaille de jour, le soir je mange, je fais une partie de Warcraf III puis dodo

quand je travaille de nuit, en rentrant le matin, je mange, et je dors pour bosser le soir...:rateau:


----------



## ultrabody (6 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Après le boulot ?
> une fois rentré a la maison ?
> JE BOSSE ENCORE


 
good luck mec !

à ce rythme, généralement, on ne tient pas très longtemp physiquement....


----------



## HmJ (6 Février 2006)

Perso c'est allumage du jukebox, consultation de mails prives avec surf Internet, et eventuellement films ou bouquins.


----------



## NED (6 Février 2006)

ultrabody a dit:
			
		

> good luck mec !
> 
> à ce rythme, généralement, on ne tient pas très longtemp physiquement....



Ouaip, là je commence a être serieusement à la ramasse...
En plus avec un petiot de 6 mois...arg
Bref, un jour peut-être une chose m'arrivera...un truc que les gens appellent va..chose, vacan....
ha ché pu..je crois que c'est un truc quand j'étais gamin et que j'allais à la plage avec mes cousins..mais ca me parrait bien lointain.
:rose:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Février 2006)

Fais comme moi, depuis que j'ai lu la Dianétique©, je fais 43 fois plus par jour qu'avant !


----------



## NED (6 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Fais comme moi, depuis que j'ai lu la Dianétique©, je fais 43 fois plus par jour qu'avant !


Ouais Tom cruise il Dianète pas mal lui aussi...


----------



## joanes (6 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Fais comme moi, depuis que j'ai lu la Dianétique©, je fais 43 fois plus par jour qu'avant !




AHHHH, ce cher Lafayette, il me fera toujours rire


----------



## ultrabody (16 Février 2006)

vu que je travaille de nuit actuellement, quand j'arrive le matin chez moi, je mange puis dodo...
pas grand chose à vrai dire..


----------



## Ichabod Crane (16 Février 2006)

ultrabody a dit:
			
		

> vu que je travaille de nuit actuellement, quand j'arrive le matin chez moi, je mange puis dodo...
> pas grand chose à vrai dire..



Tu dors toute la journée et puis le soir , hop tu repars au boulot ? Si c'est ça, ça doit pas être la joie


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2006)

Moi, je récupère les corps des vieilles massacrées par PATOCHMAN.
Je les ramène chez moi, je les découpe et les remonte dans le désordre pour les revendre à un club de géronto/nécro-philes amateurs d'art (Picasso surtout) - j'en ai un en bas de chez moi, c'est pratique.
...parce que, quite à être un p***** de psychopathe, autant que ça raporte de la thune.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Février 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je récupère les corps des vieilles massacrées par PATOCHMAN.
> Je les ramène chez moi, je les découpe et les remonte dans le désordre pour les revendre à un club de géronto/nécro-philes amateurs d'art (Picasso surtout) - j'en ai un en bas de chez moi, c'est pratique.
> ...parce que, quite à être un p***** de psychopathe, autant que ça raporte de la thune.



Hééééééééé bieeeeeeen!!! On en apprend tous les jours...  Je t'enverai le cousin Pascal pour régularistion de nos comptes, sous huitaine...  

PS: Ni chèques, ni CB, SVP


----------



## La mouette (16 Février 2006)

Après le travail c'est apéro time...


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Février 2006)

Moi, après le travail, j'ai une vie extraordinaire, je fais que des choses complètement dingues.
Pas comme certaines petites frappes insulaires... 
Eh oui, j'ai bien compris que ce fil avait été ouvert à mon attention, cher ichabod, mais non!
Je ne dirai rien, ma vie privée n'appartient qu'à moi, et à celle qui la partage.

Oubliez je suis une vraie carpe.


----------



## ultrabody (17 Février 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> Tu dors toute la journée et puis le soir , hop tu repars au boulot ? Si c'est ça, ça doit pas être la joie


 
oui c'est exactement ça.....

là je viens de faire ma dernière nuit (dans 1h environ)..et lundi je passe de journée ...

là je pense que je vais manger un petit bout, puis je vais attaquer la journée non stop pour caler mon sommeil en journée...
donc cinéma en perspective, puis ce soir une petite soirée, et demain après midi un tournoi de badminton ^^


----------



## yvos (17 Février 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je récupère les corps des vieilles massacrées par PATOCHMAN.
> Je les ramène chez moi, je les découpe et les remonte dans le désordre pour les revendre à un club de géronto/nécro-philes amateurs d'art (Picasso surtout) - j'en ai un en bas de chez moi, c'est pratique.
> ...parce que, quite à être un p***** de psychopathe, autant que ça raporte de la thune.


Patrick Bateman est parmi nous :afraid:

A vos Platinium!


----------



## hunjord (17 Février 2006)

Moi après le boulot, j'en cherche un autre....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ...Pas comme certaines petites frappes insulaires...



Aurais-tu bu dans le même verre qu'un certain Rennais? :mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Février 2006)

Ben...
T'es fou mon Patoch'!!
Je voulais voir si tu suivais, je trouve que t'as pas la tête à ce que tu fais en ce moment. 

Si j'avais voulu causer comme un certain rennais j'aurais parlé de motoculteurs ou je ne sais trop quelle connerie. 


edit : ah aaaaaah, on peut l'asticoter, mais dés qu'on dit "insulaire" ça rigole moins! OK je note, pour plus tard...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Février 2006)

Désormais, dire "insulaire", c'est comme dessiner le prophète... C'est mal!


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Désormais, dire "insulaire", c'est comme dessiner le prophète... C'est mal!



Ah? Tu offres quoi comme récompense? Au pire je me livre, si c'est suffisant   



			
				une machine sans coeur a dit:
			
		

> Revenez en deuxième semaine, vous ne pouvez consoler notre petit Patoch' à grands coups de boule, vous le boulez trop suivant celui-là, pensez aux autres. Et pis quoi merde, c'est trop facile de traiter les gens et de bouler derrière!



V'la que je me fais engueuler par Vbull en plus...
Chienne de vie Bobby


----------



## NED (20 Février 2006)

Après le boulot...je vais chercher mon fils de 6 mois.
Là je ne pense plus au boulot, une certaine sérenité m'envahie....:love:


----------



## hunjord (21 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Après le boulot...je vais chercher mon fils de 6 mois.
> Là je ne pense plus au boulot, une certaine sérenité m'envahie....:love:


ET c'est surement la plus belle


----------



## Momo-du-56 (21 Février 2006)

Que faites vous après quoi ???????? le boulot    .... j'en ai pas, je n'en trouve pas...... alors je vous dirai ça ......... bien bien plus tard  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2006)

une fois  fermé la porte du boulot je vais chercher ma titine sur un parking pas tres rassurant.....
je roule pendant 20 minutes a fond la caisse sur l'autoroute, c'est a dire 110 maxi 
plus se serait suicidaire pour le moteur ......
je clope 2 clopes voir 3 .....je rattrappe celles que j'ai pas fumée pendant la journée


une fois rentrée chez moi je couche fiston, je passe a table et suivant ce qui fait l'homme,
soit je avance le boulot du lendemain, soit je regarde un dvd , soit....je passe par ici !!!


----------



## NED (21 Février 2006)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> ET c'est surement la plus belle


Ouaip, j'ai d'autres drogues mais celle là me plaît bien....


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2006)

Ce soir après le boulot, piscine.
Et après, Ponkette et moi allons nous foutre de la gueule des petits jeunes qui chantent sur M6.

'Sont méchants ces ponks...


----------



## Pierrou (22 Février 2006)

Après le boulot? 
Ben là chuis en vacances, mais sinon, ben je rentre vers 18h30, je comates, je manges, et je rebosses, ou, si j'ai la flemme, j'mate un film... ( ouais j'ai pas le net dans mon studio) :rateau:


----------



## hunjord (22 Février 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Et après, Ponkette et moi allons nous foutre de la gueule des petits jeunes qui chantent sur M6.


Très louables de ta part !!!


----------



## supermoquette (22 Février 2006)

Ouais un peu comme les Wampas


----------



## jojofk (22 Février 2006)

.. bah, je bosse !  :rose: 
en même temps vu mon boulot..


----------



## hunjord (22 Février 2006)

jojofk a dit:
			
		

> .. bah, je bosse !  :rose:
> en même temps vu mon boulot..


C'est quoi ton taf???


----------



## Dendrimere (22 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ouais un peu comme les Wampas



Les Wampas, c'est quoi ? C'est les Vamps qui se sont recyclés ?

Quant à répondre au sujet du thread je peux pas répondre, j'ai pas de boulot !


----------



## jojofk (22 Février 2006)

> C'est quoi ton taf???



Assistant d'éducation (=nouveaux surveillants sous payés)..  

Y ai le temps de penser à quoi bosser le soir..  


Sinon apr!s le boulot, plus sérieusement et quand mes yeux fatiguent, je promène ma chienne et j'emmerde ma douce.  :rose:


----------



## hunjord (22 Février 2006)

bon pour le chien....ok...mais pour ce qui est de la douce..... 
bon courage alors si tu bosses tant...moi j'apprécie une semaine de vacances...


----------



## jojofk (22 Février 2006)

> mais pour ce qui est de la douce.....



Disons que quand elle est emmerdée elle perd pas trop de temps devant la TV, hein..   

Sinon j'oubliais l'inoubliable appéro qui clôt bien les aprèms ..


----------



## hunjord (22 Février 2006)

jojofk a dit:
			
		

> Disons que quand elle est emmerdée elle perd pas trop de temps devant la TV, hein..
> 
> Sinon j'oubliais l'inoubliable appéro qui clôt bien les aprèms ..


arffff....et qui débute bien les soirées..


----------



## NED (23 Février 2006)

Ptin la télé....quel Fléau....
:hein:


----------



## ultrabody (4 Mars 2006)

certainement manger ou grignoter puis faire un dota 6.28 ^^


----------



## Ichabod Crane (4 Mars 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ptin la télé....quel Fléau....
> :hein:



Quel joie de lire ça :love: 

Quand je rentre le soir, en général la télé est allumée, ma fille regarde quelques séries. Mais bon chez moi elle ne l'allume presque jamais, contrairement à chez sa mère  En même temps je ne peux pas lui interdire totalement, elle n'a que 11 ans, et moi aussi je suis passer par là.

Sinon quand je rentre et qu'elle est chez sa mère, je prend une douche immédiatement (trop chaud à Nice), je prend l'apéro (un coca avec des Curly), la télé est éteinte  , puis je me regarde un film ou deux, voire trois, je lis une heure ou deux, passe par McG   et puis viens l'heure du dodo, en général 3h00 ou 4h00.

Et rebelote le lendemain...putin de routine


----------



## NED (6 Mars 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> Quel joie de lire ça :love:



L'opium du peuple...
 

Tiens ce soir apres le boulot :
*Rien que du plaisir !!!*
Rien que du plaisir !!!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2006)

oups! c trash ici:rose: je réédite (oups! j'ai zappé des pages!) j'avais lu la 1ère seulement désolée:rose:


----------



## Ichabod Crane (6 Mars 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> L'opium du peuple...
> 
> 
> Tiens ce soir apres le boulot :
> ...




Ouahouh ! Inséré illico dans mes signets, merci


----------



## NED (12 Mars 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> Ouahouh ! Inséré illico dans mes signets, merci


C'est grace a Macelène, c'est elle qui m'a fait découvrir ça.
C'est à chialer tellement c'est beau...
:love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (12 Mars 2006)

apres le boulot ...? mmmm du boulot !!! (corriger, préparer .. reflechir !! corriger!!)   :sleep: :hosto:


----------



## Ichabod Crane (12 Mars 2006)

et bien aujourd'hui, pas d'après le boulot....  :love: , vive le dimanche, enfin il y en a qui travaillent quand même, alors respect


----------



## NED (15 Mars 2006)

Après le taf.....MMMMMMMMMMMANGER !!!
Miam...miam nourriture.


----------



## MackZeKnife (15 Mars 2006)

Je mange un Chicken Tikha Masala accompagné d'une Guinness pression


----------



## joeldu18cher (15 Mars 2006)

je stresse


----------



## MackZeKnife (15 Mars 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> je stresse


 
oh povre !


----------



## NED (16 Mars 2006)

Après le boulot je file *ICI !*


----------

